# smokeing in fish tank room



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if it hurts the fish if you smoke in the same room as the tank? thanks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i don't see how it would. i've never had a problem with it.
wes


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

well its supposed to kill humans, so I wonder if it bothers the fish


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Just think how agressive they will be if you quit smoking.

Seriously though, I'm sure it probably has some effect on them just like smoke residue that ends up on walls or anything else. It probably lands on the water and then just disolves into it.

My P's are at a couple packs a day now.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow never thought about the not smokeing , humm they'd be pissed, Umm gonna try to spot smoking in there room and see what happends.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My room is practically a smoke room, and I have never noticed the effects on the fish.
Except that might be why some always die when I go away and leave my mates in charge!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wonder if nicotine is released and lands in water. I'm not a smoker so I have no clue. IF it does and is the cause for the yellow stains, then your fish are dead ducks if enough gets in there. Its a theory anyway. Anybody else got some answers?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

when I was much younger my friends sometimes blew smoke through the airstones to see what happens.
nothing did, the fish were fine.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

" sometimes blew smoke through the airstones to see what happens." IN the water? that would be kind of hard to do LOL. Besides blowing smoke once or twice won't do much in a tank that is either filtered or large in volume. Come to think of it, the carbon would probably neutralize the metals.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes in the water, it is not all that hard! :0


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I smoke in the room with my fish and all that happens is they get somewhat mellow and eat alot!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, but we were talking about tobacco!


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

My tanks are in the smoking room. Only room in the house my wife allows it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, My bad :







:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm sure the carbon would absorb any impurties.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I'm sure the carbon would absorb any impurties.


then why don't they make ciggerette filters out of it?
and in anyways I don't have carbon in my fish tank.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Innes said:


> Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the carbon would absorb any impurties.
> ...


What a goof Innes!!! If they made ciggerette filters out of it then the smoker wouldn't get his fix!!

You don't have carbon? How do you sleep at night? I think the filter media would pick up the smoke. Plus I don't think you could put enough in to do damage, unless you really tried.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> ...


I do have good filters! - 2x hagen 201 in each 20g tank.
Is it really important to add carbon? - in 16 years of fishkeeping I never have!
and neither did my mum and she kept fish for over 40 years.

as for carbon in tabs, it might help people to quit


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No worries I don't keep carbon in my 200g or the 40g. Both are on wet/drys. The 60g has carbon because of the filter cartiridges.

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have to admit I have never been to interested in the equipment, 
I really should know what a wet/dry is, but I don't.
What does it do?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Its the filter of filter as far as bacteria filteration is concerned. It runs water over a filter media first, which is usually in the over flow. Then the water travels over bio balls. They are kept wet by water flowing over them but are not to be submersed in water. They do all the bio filteration. The black things are the bio balls. Now the water is collected in the sump which the pump pumps back the water in the tank. But on my setup of the wet/drys has a UV setting on top. The water is pumped in through there before return in the tank.

Problems with wet/drys: They need powerheads to complete their filteration process. The powerheads can make water move fast enough to break up crap that sits on the bottom of the tank and if you have a prefilter on that then its even better. All together you have a filteration system than can handle anything you throw at it.

SMTT

Look a pic 6 and 8


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I stopped smokeing in my tank room and will see what happends.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I smoke in the same room where my piranha tank is, and I've never noticed any ill-effects. My p's even seem to be more mellow than usual when I smoke a little of them fine Dutch herbs


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I smoke in the same room where my piranha tank is, and I've never noticed any ill-effects. My p's even seem to be more mellow than usual when I smoke a little of them fine Dutch herbs


Like parsley?
or time?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SMTT - your links don't work.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Try this


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke in the same room where my piranha tank is, and I've never noticed any ill-effects. My p's even seem to be more mellow than usual when I smoke a little of them fine Dutch herbs
> ...


No, I prefer peppermint leaves: it's cheaper than buying menthol cigarettes


----------

